# CORE PADDLES ARE IN!!!!!!!!!!



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

YES, they are here! Have 191,194,197cm to demo to kind souls looking for the latest technology in a paddle. Come in and check them out, also there are some ridiculous prices on gear and boats in the shop. Located right off I70 exist 201, Frisco down town exist across from the Frisco Kayak Park on Main Street.

CORE Whitewater Paddles


TMCK

Keep The Hairy Side Up.....


----------



## kyramyra (Aug 8, 2011)

sounds great..count me in


----------

